# Buon Capodanno



## Blu71 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Cari amici e amiche - al di la di ogni presunta fazione - siamo tutti tifosi del Milan perciò auguro a tutti buon Capodanno.


----------



## Baba (31 Dicembre 2022)

Buon capodanno a tutti fratelli rossoneri.
Chi come me stasera rimarrà a casa sul divano a fare niente?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cari amici e amiche - al di la di ogni presunta fazione - siamo tutti tifosi del Milan perciò auguro a tutti buon Capodanno.


buon anno e....buon divertimento con Amadeus


----------



## mandraghe (31 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cari amici e amiche - al di la di ogni presunta fazione - siamo tutti tifosi del Milan perciò auguro a tutti buon Capodanno.




Apprezzo la tua delicatezza.

Giustamente ci auguri buon capodanno e non buon anno. Perché sai già che quest'anno il Milan ci ridurrà male.

Grazie


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cari amici e amiche - al di la di ogni presunta fazione - siamo tutti tifosi del Milan perciò auguro a tutti buon Capodanno.


Stasera festona istituzionale, dovrò sorbirmi grosse rotture e vegliardi vari accompagnati da supermodelle. 
Almeno si mangia e si beve bene, non pago io  

Buon anno a tutti!


----------



## Dexter (31 Dicembre 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Buon capodanno a tutti fratelli rossoneri.
> Chi come me stasera rimarrà a casa sul divano a fare niente?


Io che ho 38. Sarà Grifondor o quella roba lì  (scherzi a parte penso sia la stagionale).

Auguri a tutti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Auguri a tutti, con la garanzia di un anno migliore


----------



## Swaitak (31 Dicembre 2022)

che sia un anno pieno di arresti in zona Continassa


----------



## hakaishin (31 Dicembre 2022)

Auguri e buon anno a tutti ragazzi!


----------



## morokan (31 Dicembre 2022)

auguri a tutti ragazzi, e forza Milan, abbiamo una seconda stella da vincere!


----------



## Viulento (31 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## UDG (31 Dicembre 2022)

Buon capodanno a tutti raga. FORZA MILAN


----------



## folletto (31 Dicembre 2022)

Auguroni a tutti

Forza Milan


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Dicembre 2022)

Tantissimi auguri di un grande 2023 a tutti:

1) radiazioni (non nucleari) a Torino 
2) libri in tribunale dall'altra parte di Milano
3) infortuni a raffica sotto il vulcano 

PS: lo so, lo so che il solito realista mi dirà che nessuna di queste eventualità si realizzerà ma in fondo sognare non costa nulla...


----------



## __king george__ (31 Dicembre 2022)

auguri a tutti!


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Dicembre 2022)

Buon anno a tutti,andateci piano che poi domani qualcuno potrebbe scrivere più vaccate del solito.


----------



## IDRIVE (31 Dicembre 2022)

Un caro augurio di buon anno e un abbraccio a tutti i fratelli e sorelle rossonere del forum. Forza Milan sempre!


----------



## evideon (31 Dicembre 2022)

Buon nuovo anno a tutti i fratelli rossoneri. 
Possiate godere, voi ed i vostri cari delle più grandi gioie sportive nel pieno della vostra salute! 
Auguri a tutti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Dicembre 2022)

Auguri, speriamo nel secondo miracolo sportivo! E che gli uccelli rossi comincino a sganciare qualche soldo...


----------



## chicagousait (31 Dicembre 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Buon capodanno a tutti fratelli rossoneri.
> Chi come me stasera rimarrà a casa sul divano a fare niente?


Io

Buon anno a tutti, che sia ricco di soddisfazioni sportive e personali


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Dicembre 2022)

Si chiude un altro anno , un anno di noi , e se ne apre un altro.
Buon 2023 a tutti voi amici !! 
Io innanzitutto nel nuovo anno mi porto tutti voi poi... speriamo sia davvero un buon anno !! 
Vi abbraccio idealmente ma con reale affetto e stima.
Vi voglio davvero un gran bene.
Cin cin.

Ah, nto culo agli ingiocabili.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si chiude un altro anno , un anno di noi , e se ne apre un altro.
> Buon 2023 a tutti voi amici !!
> Io innanzitutto nel nuovo anno mi porto tutti voi poi... speriamo sia davvero un buon anno !!
> Vi abbraccio idealmente ma con reale affetto e stima.
> ...


buon anno diavolo, e speriamo che gli ingiocabili diventino giocabili


----------



## Blu71 (31 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> buon anno diavolo, e speriamo che gli ingiocabili diventino giocabili




Come sta andando Amadeus?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Come sta andando Amadeus?


dimmelo tu


----------



## Blu71 (31 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> dimmelo tu



La mia umile opinione non conta nulla


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La mia umile opinione non conta nulla


stai guardando?


----------



## Blu71 (31 Dicembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Buon anno a tutti,andateci piano che poi domani qualcuno potrebbe scrivere più vaccate del solito.



@KILPIN_91 sei avvertito.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> stai guardando?



Non ricordo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non ricordo


confessa


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> buon anno diavolo, e speriamo che gli ingiocabili diventino giocabili


Buon anno fratello. 
*****
Perché sul nostro forum l'asterisco è sinonimo di censura.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> confessa



Non andare OT


----------



## Blu71 (31 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si chiude un altro anno , un anno di noi , e se ne apre un altro.
> Buon 2023 a tutti voi amici !!
> Io innanzitutto nel nuovo anno mi porto tutti voi poi... speriamo sia davvero un buon anno !!
> Vi abbraccio idealmente ma con reale affetto e stima.
> ...



Con tutte le coppe


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Buon anno fratello.
> *****
> Perché sul nostro forum l'asterisco è sinonimo di censura.


un asterisco è per sempre 
*


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Dicembre 2022)

Che brutta fine fermi al confine
La nostra storia che va a farsi benedire.


Questa è una dedica musicale per la juve.


----------



## kekkopot (31 Dicembre 2022)

Buon anno a tutti fratelli rossoneri!
Un 2022 per noi speciale, speriamo di ripeterci nel 2023


----------



## Gamma (1 Gennaio 2023)

Buon capodanno fratelli milanisti!!


Con l'augurio che a maggio si possa festeggiare ancora!!!


----------



## pazzomania (1 Gennaio 2023)

Auguri figaccioni


----------



## Rudi84 (1 Gennaio 2023)

Buon 2023 a tutti noi  e ovviamente oltre alla seconda stella speriamo di liberarci dei gobbi e delle loro succursali


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Gennaio 2023)

Buon anno a tutti


----------



## Blu71 (1 Gennaio 2023)

Buon anno a tutta la famiglia rossonera.


----------



## peo74 (1 Gennaio 2023)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cari amici e amiche - al di la di ogni presunta fazione - siamo tutti tifosi del Milan perciò auguro a tutti buon Capodanno.


Augurissimi a tutti!


----------



## pazzomania (1 Gennaio 2023)

Che poi, non per fare vittimismo, ma nel 2023 moriranno mia nonna e mio suocero , al 100% , non so nemmeno come possa essere considerato.
Fortunatamente a sti numeri non do peso....


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Gennaio 2023)

Buon Anno 
Un altro anno di emozioni a colori rossonere.


----------



## Giangy (1 Gennaio 2023)

Buon 2023 a tutti. Spero quest'anno appena inziato porti bene anche al nostro Milan!


----------



## 7vinte (1 Gennaio 2023)

Buon anno!


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Gennaio 2023)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> @KILPIN_91 sei avvertito.


Non era affatto riferito a lui,stanne certo


----------



## Blu71 (1 Gennaio 2023)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non era affatto riferito a lui,stanne certo



Vabbè, è sempre meglio avvertire pure @KILPIN_91


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Gennaio 2023)

Buon Anno a tutti


----------



## admin (1 Gennaio 2023)

Buon anno a tutti!


----------



## TheKombo (1 Gennaio 2023)

Buon anno a tutti e sempre forza Milan


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Gennaio 2023)

forza milan e buon anno a tutti !!!


----------

